# airless hose problem



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

If you decide to purchase hose other than Graco brand, don't. I just bought that light blue stuff from spraymall because its $5 cheaper. Now I regretted it. The darn thing is too soft and flexible so going from room to room is a nightmare. It get kink so many time already and I'm not surprise it'll leak soon.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

K! Thanks.
I don't buy my stuff online.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i ordered this brush online. hope it dont kink too easy. thanks for the headsup on the hose. 

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Corona_Silk_Performance_Chinex_p/20770.htm


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For hoses I stick with the name brand like Graco and Titan as well. A hose rupture is a serious situation.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I was whining about bad hose. Yesterday the outer skin got big cut I guessed from dragging around. I hasn't leak yet but I'm too scared to go near it. I'm just gonna wrap with electrical tape till I save enough money to buy the real hose...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Electrical tape will not do much if it bulges and pops. It can be a costly situation not just financial but safety wise too. I hope you are in an empty structure cause if a hose pops it is messy.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very messy! Buy a new hose dude


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Softy said:


> Well I was whining about bad hose. Yesterday the outer skin got big cut I guessed from dragging around. I hasn't leak yet but I'm too scared to go near it. I'm just gonna wrap with electrical tape till I save enough money to buy the real hose...


Is this satire?

I want to be the first to take a shot in the dark that we are dealing with a Tony Clifton of PaintTalk.

Who is the likely culprit?

:detective:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know this guy that had one pop when he was working out of his van, and before he could get back to his van it was all filled with paint.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

dont use tape. i have never seen a tape that can hold back 2000 plus psi but i have seen somebody get injected from a bad hose. it can be a life changing injury buy the hose NOW


----------

